
A fully open-source SwiftUI Animal Crossing application - dimillian
https://github.com/Dimillian/ACHNBrowserUI
======
anupamchugh
Do you mean a SwiftUI app disguised in UIViewRepresentables? Nice work
regardless!

~~~
dimillian
UIViewRepresentable is never used. Just for getting a SafariView and a
UIActivity one (for sharing).

